# info required please



## Beamcp (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi, this is my first post so please bare with me!
my family live in Auckland, but with the economic climate here it is time to relocate, 
can anyone give me any information on Napier please, I have two adult children that are keen to come with me, so work is a priority one is in I.T he works for H.P at the present time and the other is a lawyer but has not been able to secure a position so works as a Paralegal in Vancouver Canada, how-ever she is doing a post grad in H.R this year in order to secure work back here at home.
We also need good locations, etc.,
thank you for your input
Bridget.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Don't know that much about Napier other than it's a really nice place with a great climate and lower cost of living. Cost of property there is way better than most other decent places in NZ's North Island. Only ever visited for short holidays. Wouldn't work for us as I'd struggle for companies to work for in my profession.
A mate of mine back in Wellington was an IT Project Manager at HP and he just couldn't get a job in the North of the North Island and in the end he went back to the UK as he was laid off from HP. 

Sorry I can't be of any further help.


----------



## Beamcp (Jan 9, 2017)

Thank you for replying! my son has told me that heaps get laid off from H.P all of the time, and everyone is now employed on contract only, so you are basically, self employed! he had to work 102 extra hours in order to have paid leave over Christmas to visit family, he cannot wait to find a new job, but if Napier is poor for employment then it is a no go, sorry to hear about your friend, that must have been very emotional. 
Bridget


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Beamcp said:


> Thank you for replying! my son has told me that heaps get laid off from H.P all of the time, and everyone is now employed on contract only, so you are basically, self employed! he had to work 102 extra hours in order to have paid leave over Christmas to visit family, he cannot wait to find a new job, but if Napier is poor for employment then it is a no go, sorry to hear about your friend, that must have been very emotional.
> Bridget


 Been pretty tough for him.
He migrated to Wellington with his wife like 7 or 8 years ago but the marriage didn't last. They were only young so they probably just grew apart and I don't believe it was a bad break up but things like that always cause stress. Since then and single he worked hard carving out a career with HP and a life in Wellington. He did really well for himself, but after a motorbike trip touring the North Island, meeting a lady from the Bay Of Plenty and the fact me and another Wellington motorbike buddy both moved up to Tauranga within 3 months of each other he so wanted to move up North, but he just couldn't land a job that paid enough and then HP made him redundant while he was up North trying to land another job. He returned to a letter on his desk giving him a week notice!!!

In the end he had to cut his losses. With no money coming in and not a huge amount in redundancy he decided to go back home to the UK and live with ma n pa....not good when you're in your 40's but hey ho it is what it is....anyway, he's doing great. Misses NZ, but he's young enough to come back and says he will return when the timing right and he gets a decent paying job. He's back working and playing hard in the UK


----------

